
Recruitment PSLs (PSAs) Are Dead. Long Live The PSL - MarkPearce
https://www.markpearce.net/single-post/Why-recruiter-Preferred-Supplier-Agreements-harm-donkeys
======
MarkPearce
No real donkeys were harmed during the writing of this blog.

Some were worked with prior to writing this blog.

